# Hitman.HD.Trilogy.XBOX360-COMPLEX kinect, XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

First release of note for a couple of weeks, still same some DLC and XBLA in the meantime. Should be out of the post Christmas slow patch as well.

*Power.Rangers.Super.Samurai.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
A kinect power rangers game, the NA release hit a few months back and was only really notable for being a new wave of disc which was only a problem if you were ripping games (now sorted).

*Japanese releases.*
A couple of proper firsts and a region region dupes.
*Heavy_Fire_Shattered_Spear_JPN_RF_XBOX360-Caravan*
A budget FPS title- http://www.joystiq.com/2013/01/22/heavy-fire-shattered-spear-advances-on-xbox-360-ps3-and-pc-jan/ has more.
*Love_Tra_Mint_JPN_XBOX360-HR*
Latest in the Love Tra minigame/dating game/adventure game series.

The dupes
*Hitman_Absolution_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan
Dead_Island_Zombie_of_the_Year_Edition_JPN_XBOX360-HR
DmC_Devil_may_Cry_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*

*XBLA*
*The.Cave.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Doublefine's new platform/point and click games, reviews seem to vary depending upon how much the reviewer likes point and click type games (and they did drag in Ron Gilbert of Monkey island, day of the tentacle and DeathSpank notoriety in for it).

*DLC*
*Doritos.Crash.Course.City.Lights.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
"new level pack featuring 10 new courses filled with unique challenges and puzzles"
*Need.for.Speed.Most.Wanted.Ultimate.Speed.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Pagani Zonda R, McLaren F1 LM, Bugatti Veyron Grand Sport Vitesse, Lamborghini Aventador J and Hennessey Venom GT Spyder and some stuff to throw it around.
*Magic.2013.Deck.Pack.3.Mana.Mastery.And.Rogues.Gallery.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Magic.2013.Deck.Pack.2.Grim.Procession.And.Berserker.Rage.DLC._XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A total of four new decks for the Magic 2013 game. Multiplayer only versions should be available for free.

*Forza.Horizon.December.IGN.Car.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Forza.Horizon.January.Recaro.Car.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Forza.Horizon.Rally.Expansion.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
2011 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor Halo Edition, 2008 Aston Martin DBS, 2012 Ferrari F12berlinetta, 2006 Ford GTX1, 2006 Hummer H1 Alpha Open Top, 1993 McLaren F1, and the 1971 AMC Javelin-AMX
1983 GMC Vandura G-1500, 1995 Ford Mustang Cobra R, 2012 Cadillac Escalade ESV, 2005 Mercedes-Benz SLR, 2012 Lexus LFA Nürburgring Edition and 2012 Lotus Exige S
And a rally based addon with the open world stuff being downplayed. The rally stuff is doing quite well apparently which is nice for those that like that sort of thing as there has not been a lot these last few years.

*Borderlands_2_Sir_Hammerlocks_Big_Game_Hunt_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
Utterly by the numbers (and all the worse for it) DLC apparently.
And rock band.
*Rock_Band-2013-01-15-DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*

*Hitman.HD.Trilogy.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Should be region free.

Remakes of the second and new two games but with a HD touchup, could be nice for those that did not care so much for the newest entry. For those not inclined to read the NFO apparently this was a 2 disc collection but one disc (blood money) was the same as the original release from 2006 so the group only did the second disc (Hitman 2: Silent Assassin and Hitman: Contracts).

Amazon words
For the very first time experience over forty incredible missions across three classic Hitman Games, all presented in glorious HD. Whether you're a long-time fan or new to the franchise, this is your opportunity to take on the contracts that defined the series and fully established Agent 47 as the World's Ultimate Assassin.

Hitman: HD Trilogy includes Hitman 2: Silent Assassin, Hitman: Contracts and Hitman: Blood Money.

Hitman 2 Silent Assassin is the sequel to the popular Hitman: Codename 47. Once again, enter the mind of the Hitman, an assassin for-hire who is trying to distance himself from his violent past and discover his true identity. Eventually, you find yourself tricked into returning to your trade by a twisted Russian crime boss bent on assisting rogue countries for his own personal and financial gain. You soon realise that you're caught in the middle of a ring of deception and discover that you have become a target yourself - of a highly trained ex-Spetsnaz assassin.

    20 missions situated in exotic locations
    Choice of 1st or 3rd person viewpoints
    Mid-mission save options
    Enhanced inventory system shopping
    New ranking system
    Multiple styles of play
    Massive arsenal of weapons
    Advanced level design & engine dynamics

Hitman Contracts delivers more action-packed and suspense-filled missions, with a greater variety of ways to make the perfect kill and an increased arsenal of firearms and close-combat weapons. Hitman Contracts takes you into the mind of Agent 47. The game begins in Paris as Agent 47 finds himself wounded and trapped in what is a dangerous situation, even for him. Hitman Contracts explores the dark psychology of killing for a living and promises one of the most disturbing episodes in the series.

    A perfect mix of action, strategy and stealth
    Story-enhancing cut scenes
    Short but engaging gameplay
    New styles of play to master

Agent 47's sinister methods of execution are now delivered in high-definition in Hitman Blood Money, fully utilising the power of your next-gen console.

    Blood Money system - The cleaner the hit, the more money you receive. You can then spend it on equipment, weapon upgrades, information and bribing witnesses to reduce your notoriety
    Improved AI makes the game more challenging--guards will follow blood trails, investigate suspicious items and behaviour
    Agent 47 has a number of new moves, including climbing, hiding, scaling ledges and automatically passing low obstacles
    Customisable weapons
    New gameplay techniques - Distract enemies, make your kills look like accidents, dispose of bodies in various ways, use human shields & plant decoy weapons

*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                             Hitman HD Trilogy 
							 
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English         
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 01-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Enjoy three classic Hitman games in HD. Hitman2: Silent Assassin(2002), 
  Hitman: Contracts(2004) (and Hitman: Blood Money(2006) --> see notes!!)

  Hitman 2: Silent Assassin - Agent 47 has left his life as an assassin 
  and retreated to a church in Sicily to find peace. 47 Works as a gardener 
  for Father Vittorio, who is his best friend and mentor.
  Father Vittorio has now been kidnapped, his kidnappers leave a ransom note 
  for agent 47. Going back to his old life as an assassin to track down Father 
  Vittorio, he gets back in contact with his agency who thought that 47 was 
  dead. Making a deal with his handler Diana, He agrees to work for the 
  agency if they agree to help him locate Father Vittorio.

  Hitman: Contracts - The start of the game shows Agent 47 wandering through 
  a dark hotel corridor entering his room. Collapsing he begins to have 
  flashbacks off past assassinations he has committed. Starting with the 
  aftermath of killing Dr. Ort-Meyer, at the end off th first Hitman game. 
  The Mission mainly focuses on replays of previous missions in the original 
  game, except played in reverse.
   
 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  This Game Collection originally contains 3 Games on 2 DVDs.
  Hitman Bloody Money (DVD1) turned out to be the exact same Disc that was 
  released on the XBOX360 in 2006.
  Therefore we decided to not pre DVD1 as its a 100% dupe of a previous
  scene release. DVD2 contains the new HD remakes of Hitman 2 and Hitman 
  Contracts.
  
  
  Enjoy - Buy the game if you like it!


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

